# Internal Rear Hub Upgrade - Stingray and Stingray Fastback



## OLDTIMER (Mar 20, 2013)

I am doing restorations on a '74 Stingray and a '70 Fastback: both are single-speed coasters. I was thinking about the possibility of integrating a multiple speed internal rear hub set-up w/coaster brake.  In either instance, I'm interested in using the original/correct "S" rims for each model as well as the correct, authorized Schwinn Slicks per each model as well.  
Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 20, 2013)

*HUb*

One way to get speeds without the hastle of brakes is to use a 3 speed sturmey archer coaster brake. You would however need to use a shifter which does open the door for a stick shifter. Two speed kickback hubs from Bendix (blue bands were used for stingrays and have an "over drive" second gear) are a bit wider but can be used. Its alittle hard to find these with 28 holes. If your rims are stock then you would need to find a 28 hole hub. Another option if the gearing is too hard or too easy is to swap out the rear sprocket for a larger (easier pedal) or smaller (hard pedal but higher top speed) but the chain would need to be altered. non of these options are a big deal.


----------

